# any info on a Teddy's Pet bottle?



## stephengray (Sep 28, 2009)

This is shaped like a nurser bottle but the embossing is this: Teddy's Pet on bottom and on top is For Your Baby, Testimony, Ceremony, Matrimony, Alimony, Easy Money, and then Nothing Doing.  I think it is a liquor or whiskey bottle.  Anybody got any ideas as to rarity or value?  I dug it up and it is one of my favorite odd bottles.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Sep 28, 2009)

shaped like a nurser bottle. very interesting it has adult themed embossing on it. could have been a promo whiskey or liquor item used as a give away. very cool!!


----------



## LC (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe it is a nurser even with the odd wording .


----------



## Kafroodi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, so I am just reading this note. I also have one of these bottles; my information is that it is a whisky bottle, originally designed to hang around the neck of the Teddy Bear. I'm not positive on all this, but it seems logical.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Stephen,

 I think your instincts are right on the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  " RARE WHISKEY NIPPER  19   4" tall or long, baby feeder shape. clear glass, changing light amethyst. Tooled top with smooth base. Embossed on the front:" FOR THE BABY / 5-10 TESTIMONY / 10-15 CEREMONY / 15-20 MATRIMONY / 20-30 ALIMONY / 30-40 EASY MONEY / ( at base ) NOTHING DOING ". Embossed on the back: ( at shoulder ) " TEDDY'S PET / ( at base ) PEACEFUL NIGHTS ".  Bottle is in mint condition with only a very light inside cloudiness on the base or back, not bad! I believe this to be a western whiskey bottle. I have only found one reference to this bottle in an old Pacific Glass Auction catalog. It said that their bottle was found in Nevada. No chips, dings, scratches, cracks, or bad stain. A nice rare nipper!   $195.00 From.



> I dug it up and it is one of my favorite odd bottles.


 
 This is me, hoping to hear more backstory on that dig. It'd definitely be one of my favorite "odd bottles," as well. Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## helgramike (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had several of these and believe I still have one packed away with the paper label from a saloon in Nebraska. Word is that they were given away by one of Teddy Roosevelt's opponents during one of his presidential campaigns. The alimony, matrimony, etc. references were directed at Teddy's brother who had just gone through a messy and well reported divorce. The bottles were given out holding whiskey for the gents and candy for the ladies. I have seen another example with paper label from another bar in a different state. Anyway, this is the story I was given by a political collector and I haven't heard a better one.

 Michael

 www.millerantiques.com


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2010)

> I have had several of these and believe I still have one packed away with the paper label from a saloon in Nebraska. Word is that they were given away by one of Teddy Roosevelt's opponents during one of his presidential campaigns. The alimony, matrimony, etc. references were directed at Teddy's brother who had just gone through a messy and well reported divorce.


 
 Hello Michael,

 That really is a great story! Here's hoping you're rooting around in old boxes as I hunt & peck. I'd really like to see that labelled example.

 Elliott was Teddy's only brother. Sounds as if he was a bit of a handful.

 "Elliott Roosevelt, born 28 February 1860, New York City, New York; heir (although he held no salaried work position, he was called a â€œsportsmanâ€ by his daughter Eleanor Roosevelt, indicating his occupation of big game hunting, his letters about which were later edited and published by her); in his early adulthood he was listed by title as junior partner in a real estate firm, and in 1892, a brief stint at mine development in Abingdon, Virginia; died 14 August 1894, New York City, New York

 Elliott Roosevelt suffered from acute alcoholism and narcotic addiction, perhaps as a result of a vaguely described â€œnervous sicknessâ€ first manifested when he was a young adult. Some speculate that it may have been epilepsy. At 30, he made a trip around the world, and his fellow shipmates were his fourth cousin James Roosevelt and his wife Sara Delano Roosevelt. Elliott Roosevelt was soon after asked to serve as godfather to their son Franklin â€“ who (after Elliottâ€™s death) would become his son-in-law. Between 1890 and 1891, during what was his third overseas trip, this time with his wife and two children at the time, Elliott Roosevelt was committed to an asylum in France by his family. A year later, his brother Theodore Roosevelt committed him to the Keeley Center in Dwight, Illinois to seek treatment for his alcohol addiction." From.

 Elliott was also Eleanor's Daddy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Digger Odell has a great page on Keeley, ovah heah.










 Meanwhile, I'll be doin the Frug till you find that labelled Teddy's Pet.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2010)

oopss Too much Frugin...


----------



## helgramike (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll see what I can do to find the labeled example. Both of the labeled ones I have seen were from bars so I am quite sure the nurser idea was a part of the political sacasm.

 Michael

 www.millerantiques.com


----------



## helgramike (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a photo of the papered labeled example I have. It is from a liquor distributor from Omaha, Nebraska.

 Michael

 www.millerantiques.com


----------



## stephengray (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey everybody, thanks for the replies and I am glad somebody had some info on this bottle.  I was having a good day when I dug that one up.  Stephen.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 14, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but figured resurrecting it was better than starting a brand new one.  I recently acquired one of these bottles that is also embossed into a slug plate on the underside "Dr. Dick/All Rye".  I've handled several of the standard ones over the years but have never seen one with this slugged in like this.  Definitely a whiskey nip but does anyone know where Dr. Dick All Rye was sold out of?  I found information on the Dr. Dick Bourbon that was sold by Century Distilling in Peoria, Illinois but everything I have seen indicates that they were selling this after the  Prohibition (1930's) rather than pre-Prohibition (which I have to imagine this bottle is from).  Thoughts?


----------

